# New 9/11 photos



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

After a freedom of Information request by ABC news, these photos, taken by a NYPD officer from their helicopter, of the immediate aftermath of 9/11 have been released. Whilst the subject matter is terrible, the photos really convey the size and magnitude of the event. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/in_pictures/8508817.stm

I thought #5 was incredibly atmospheric and gave a real scale for that ash cloud set against the surrounding skyscrapers.

Regards
TheAtheist


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Even now, that day still brings a lump to my throat :sigh:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I have to wonder why it took a FOIA request to get these? What were they hiding??? Quick, get me my tin-foil hat.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

The blaze at the top of the building gives a clue I think as to why the whole thing collapsed. It's reminiscent of the damage sustained after fire on warships where the temperature of Aluminium reaches burning point and ignites. If I remember correctly most extremely high buildings tend to switch from steel to aluminium because of the weight problem as they approach the upper floors.

Great photo's but such a savage reminder of the depths to which mankind will go "to prove a point"


----------

